# scosche oea wiring diagram for 03 Pathfinder



## scotts03le (Jan 29, 2004)

does anyone have one of these they can send me? I got the adapter 
from another member from the board, but do not have the wiring
instructions for the harness attached to the scosche. Thanks for the help!


----------

